# كلام رجالى : حاجات متقولهاش لمراتك 3



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

المجموعه التالته واحتمال تكون الاخيره 

+ أنتى بتتأخرى جوة الحمام !!

+ ده بقى شكلك من غير مكياج .

+ الفستان دة صغير عليكي :shutup22:

+ بتفكريني ببنت متخلفه كنت أعرفها زمان .. هنا انت مش بس بتكشف ماضيك الغبى لا وكمان بتشتمها :bomb:

+ انا شامم ريحه حاجه ميته .. أة ده انتى (ههههه)

+ انا معنديش عزيز ولا غالى !!

+ لو تجشأت هتتضايقى ؟ ! ( دة المفروض تولع فيك بصراحه :bomb

+ لو ماقضيناش ليله حلوة انهارده هاقضيها مع اى واحدة غيرك !!

+ أحنا مع بعض بقالنا كتير .. ( يعنى تموت نفسها ولا تعمل ايه  ههههه)

+ أعتقد ان شعرك ممكن يبقى عش عصافير كويس ..!

+ فى مجاعات بتحصل دلوقتى بسببك :fun_oops:

+ أعتقد ان شكلك أحسن بشعر قصير 

+ أمتى أخر مره صبغتى شعرك ؟

+ جسمك زى الرجاله !! :shutup22:

+ دراعك زى الغوريلا :fun_oops:

+ أعتقد انك كنتى راجل قبل كدة :bomb:

+ اعتقد شكلك هايبقى أحلى لو كنتى شقرا

+ ممكن اعمل باروكه من شعرك اللى موجود فى الفرشه 

+ متناديش مراتك بأسامى دلع زى ذكيه او اى حاجه ليها علاقه بالمخ .. دايما بيفهموها غلط

+ متحاولش تاكل من غيرها وانت مستنيها فى الشارع .. مهما كانت اسبابك ولو كنت بتموت من الجوع

+ لو مراتك قالتلك الممثله دى أمورة .. اوعى تقولها أيوة .. هتندم على كل كلمه تقولها .. قولها بس مش اجمل منك يا حبيبتى :shutup22:


نكتفى​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> المجموعه التالته واحتمال تكون الاخيره
> 
> + أنتى بتتأخرى جوة الحمام !!
> 
> ...




انا طنشت الباقيين لان معظمهم حاجات مش هيقولها غير واحد قليل الذوق...

بس دول بالذات لفتوا نظري..

اول واحدة ليه مشكلة؟

وتاني واحدة...ليه طيب؟ انا مستنيها...ايه المانع اكل حاجة كده وﻻ كده؟

وتالت واحدة...اكذب يعني؟ ما هي اللي بتستفز الواحد برضو وتقول حلوة...وهي حلوة اوي فعﻻً مثﻻً...هاكذب يعني؟ طب انا ساكت وماعلقتش خالص...هي بتعلق في الموضوع ليه بقى؟


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

يااااااااه يامارسلينو نزلت الموجودعة التالته ؟ شكلك عملت بنصيحتى وجبت سكرتيرة :t16::t16:

ايه بقا كمية قلة الذوق اللى فى الاول ديه ؟
ياساتر , ده لو بيتعامل مع البواب مش هيقوله الكلام ده , ده حلال فيه القتل :smile02:smile02

بالنسبة للتعليق على الممثلات انا شخصيا مش عندى مشكلة فيها لسببين 
اولا انه اكيد اكيد اكيد هيبقا فيه ناس احلى منى بكتير ومش معنى انهم احلى منى يبقا انا وحشة كمان  انا عارفه انهم طالعين فى التلفزيون فالطبيعى انهم يبقو super يعنى واللى رجالة كتير مش عارفينه ان تقريبا كل حاجة فيهم بتبقا متظبطة صناعى ( مش قصدى عمليات تجميل على فكرة ) انا قصدى على الحاجات العادية زى الرموش وتاتو الحواجب وتاتو الخدود وتاتو ال eye liner وحاجات بقا تانية بتبقا متركبة مينفعش اقولها هنا علشان بوليس الاداب بتاع المنتدى:smile02:smile02:smile02

تانى حاجة ان انا بطبيعتى  لما بشوف واحدة حلوة بعلق عليها عادى وبقول انها حلوة وجميلة جدا وعادى خالص وانا اساسا بشوف كل البنات حلوة عموما مش بشوف حد وحش 

هى بقا ساعات تعلق وتقول الممثلة ديه حلوة قدامه علشان توقعه فى الفخ :smile02( لقد وقعنا فى الفخ ) :ura1::ura1:
علشان تشوف هيقول ايه ولو هى بتغير اوى وحالتها صعبة هيبقا يومه مش فايت بس ده شغل عيال بصراحة منها وعدم ثقة فى نفسها وعدم واقعية كمان لان اكيد هيكون فيه بنات احلى منها بكتير كمان وده مش يقلل منها لكن الجمال انواع واذواق


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يااااااااه يامارسلينو نزلت الموجودعة التالته ؟ شكلك عملت بنصيحتى وجبت سكرتيرة :t16::t16:
> 
> ايه بقا كمية قلة الذوق اللى فى الاول ديه ؟
> ياساتر , ده لو بيتعامل مع البواب مش هيقوله الكلام ده , ده حلال فيه القتل :smile02:smile02
> ...



متفق معاكي اوي...

وخصوصاً في الجزء الصناعي...عشان كده انا مش غاوي اوي بتوع هوليوود انا احب الجمال الطبيعي


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*يآ نهآ ر أبيض *
هو إنتو محتآجين توصية بجد علشآن آلحآجآت دى مآ تتقآلش ..*!!! *:t17:




​


Angel.Eyes قال:


> يااااااااه يامارسلينو نزلت الموجودعة التالته ؟ شكلك عملت بنصيحتى وجبت سكرتيرة :t16::t16:
> 
> ايه بقا كمية قلة الذوق اللى فى الاول ديه ؟
> ياساتر , ده لو بيتعامل مع البواب مش هيقوله الكلام ده , ده حلال فيه القتل :smile02:smile02
> ...



كلآم جميل يآ توأمتى بس إنتِ حكمتى على آلموضوع من نآحية تآنية خآلص
آلحكآية مش ثقة ولآ تفهم إن آلجمآل أو أى صفة فى آلدنيآ نسبية - *ودآ متفقة معآكـِ فيه تمآماً *-

بس إللى بيحب بيتوقع من حبيبه إنه يكتفى بيه عن أى حد تآنى .. وغير قآبل للمقآرنة مع أى إنسآن تآنى
 مش لإنه آلأروع أو آلأجمل
لكن علشآن هو حبيبه وشريكه ونصه آلتآنى .. وبس كدهـ :blush2:
فـ *مش لطيفة* أبداً يقعد يمتدح فى وآحدة تآنية قدآمهآ أو يقآرنهآ بحد .. ويبقى آلموضوع أرآء ..*! *:smile02


*بس مفيش مآنع خآلص يشآكسهآ *ويقولهآ *" *شآيفه آلقمر دهـ *"* فتقوله*"* فعلاً وإللى معآهآ نسخة من جورج كلونى .. فظيع يآ نآس *" *
وآلحركآت دى :smile01



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ياتوأمتى ممكن اختلف معاكى ؟
انا شايفه حاجة تانية يمكن لانى بتعامل مع الجمال بشكل مجرد 
يعنى لما اشوف حاجة جميلة طبيعى انى اعلق عليها واقول انها جميلة لانها فعلا كده 
ده بقا فى نظرى انا لايعنى انى مش شايفه شريك حياتى جميل او انى مش مكتفيه بيه علشان كده بقول على غيره انه جميل 
اكتفائى واقتناعى بشريك حياتى لايعنى انى مش اشوف الجمال لو موجود فى حد تانى واعلق عليه كمان 

هو ممكن يبقا وضع يغيظ لو قارن بينها وبين ممثلة جميلة مثلا وقالها شوفى الستات شوفى شكلها شوفى جسمها هنا يبقا قله ذوق وقلة ادب 
لكن انه يقولها انها فعلا جميلة ده مش مقارنة بينها وبين الممثلة ده اقرار واقع وتعبير عن جمال فعلا موجود


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوووة بقى 

 هاتوا اللى عندكم اللى انا مستنيه هههه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*ملاحظه ان الانسان السوي مايحتاج لمثل ذي النصايح لان اللي يقول لزوجته العبارات السابقه لازم يقصدها ما تتفسر بحسن النيه وبالتالي اعتبر اللي يقولها لزوجته وقح او مايفتهم شئ ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه معقول فى رجل ممكن يقول لمراته كلام زى ده ده يبقى قليل الذوق جدا جدا جدا 
+ أعتقد ان شعرك ممكن يبقى عش عصافير كويس ..!

والله على اساس ان شعره هو حرير :dntknw:


+ أعتقد ان شكلك أحسن بشعر قصير 

فى رجاله كتير مش بيعجبها العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب تطول شعرها مش نافع تقصره مش نافع نولع فى نفسنا يعنى ولا نعمل ايه :dntknw:

+ أمتى أخر مره صبغتى شعرك ؟

وانت مالك هههههه
:new4: 
+ جسمك زى الرجاله !! :shutup22:

والنبى دى بقا نو كومنت علشان لو اتكلمت هقول كلام زى الفل :shutup22:

+ دراعك زى الغوريلا :fun_oops:
قلة ذوق ههههههه 
ممكن اضربه باى حاجة فى وشه :fun_oops:

+ أعتقد انك كنتى راجل قبل كدة :bomb:

والنبى اه رجل وعاملة نفسى ست 
حاجة تفقع المرارة والله :shutup22:

+ اعتقد شكلك هايبقى أحلى لو كنتى شقرا

دى بقا خلقة ربنا وانت اخترتها كدا اكيد يعنى انت اللى اخترت محدش غصب عليك :bomb:
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياتوأمتى ممكن اختلف معاكى ؟
> انا شايفه حاجة تانية يمكن لانى بتعامل مع الجمال بشكل مجرد
> يعنى لما اشوف حاجة جميلة طبيعى انى اعلق عليها واقول انها جميلة لانها فعلا كده
> ده بقا فى نظرى انا لايعنى انى مش شايفه شريك حياتى جميل او انى مش مكتفيه بيه علشان كده بقول على غيره انه جميل
> ...


*أكيد يآ توأمتى*... إنتِ عآرفة إنى أصلاً بتبسط لمآ بنختلف علشآن بنتنآقش:t31:ِ

جميل بس مش كل آلنآس بتتعآمل بآلشكل آلمجرد دآ خصوصاً *لمآ بتدخل آلمشآعر فى آلحسآبآت آلموضوع بيختلف*
فـلمآ بنيجى نتكلم بنختآر آلأسلوب إللى ينآسب آلآخر ويرآعى شعورهـ خصوصاً لو عدم ذكر آلموضوع دآ مش هيسببلنآ مشكلة يعنى

زى مآ كنآ بنقول قبل كدآ مش لطيف نتكلم عن آلسمنة قدآم حد وزنه زيآدة
مش جميلة نتكلم عن آلفلوس ومظآهر آلغنآ قدآم شخص فقير وهكذآ

*دى مرآعآة للشعور *مش لإن كلآمنآ معنآهـ إننآ بننتقصه فى نظرنآ أو إنه حسآس أو غير وآثق من نفسه فهيزعل




 

*.،*​ ​


​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

وانا كمان بحب اتناقش معاكى واختلف معاكى ده احنا توأم ياسيكرت :t17:

اه طبعا مراعاة شعور الاخر ديه حاجة مهمه وطبعا لو هو عارف انها ممكن تضايق من تعليق زى ده طبعا مش مفروض يقوله الا لو عايز يضايقها 
بس فكرة انها تضايق لمجرد انه بيعلق على جمال واحدة لانها جميلة فعلا ده معناه فى نظرى انا انها عندها مشكلة انها تفتكر ان مجرد انه بيعلق على واحدة فى التلفزيون انها جميلة يبقا ده معناه انه بيقارن بينهم او معناه انه مش شايفها هى جميلة بردو


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوة بقى يا انجل...مرة واقفة في صفنا انتي 


لا طب وكمان هناخد خطوة قدام ومش هنعلق من نفسنا...

لكن لما هي اللي تسأل بقى....حلوة الممثلة دي مش كده؟!

طب هي اللي بتجر الشكل بقى!!


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانا كمان بحب اتناقش معاكى واختلف معاكى ده احنا توأم ياسيكرت :t17:
> 
> اه طبعا مراعاة شعور الاخر ديه حاجة مهمه وطبعا لو هو عارف انها ممكن تضايق من تعليق زى ده طبعا مش مفروض يقوله الا لو عايز يضايقها
> بس فكرة انها تضايق لمجرد انه بيعلق على جمال واحدة لانها جميلة فعلا ده معناه فى نظرى انا انها عندها مشكلة انها تفتكر ان مجرد انه بيعلق على واحدة فى التلفزيون انها جميلة يبقا ده معناه انه بيقارن بينهم او معناه انه مش شايفها هى جميلة بردو


:new8:


أمممم بصى مش مختلفة معآكـِ لو دآ شعورهآ من نآحية آلجمآل بوجه عآم يبقى فيه مشكلة
بس دآ كآن رأيى آلشخصى إنه لمآ يتسمع من حبيبهآ هتبقى ليه حسآسية مختلفة 



على آلعموم كل دآ أصلاً خيآل علمى وفى آلآخر أدم هو آدم .. *وربنآ يستر *:smile02 
 


*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> :new8:
> 
> 
> أمممم بصى مش مختلفة معآكـِ لو دآ شعورهآ من نآحية آلجمآل بوجه عآم يبقى فيه مشكلة
> ...



هههههههه يعنى فى الاخر اتفقنا بردو ياتوأمتى ؟ :t17:

وعلى رأيك ادم هو ادم اعوذ بالله :smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايوة بقى يا انجل...مرة واقفة في صفنا انتي
> 
> 
> لا طب وكمان هناخد خطوة قدام ومش هنعلق من نفسنا...
> ...



ههههههه لا مش تفرح اوى انا لازلت مع بنات حواء 

بص انت ممكن تعلق لو انت عارف انها مش بتفرق معاها 

وهى ممكن تسألك السؤال ده جر شكل لسببين 
1- انها عارفه ان عينك زايغة وعايزة تتخانق معاك 
2- او كنوع من انواع الدلع او الاستفزاز للهزار بس


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه لا مش تفرح اوى انا لازلت مع بنات حواء
> 
> بص انت ممكن تعلق لو انت عارف انها مش بتفرق معاها
> 
> ...



مالحقناش نفرح...ماشي...

لو 1-، طب ما هي متجوزاه وعارفة كده م الاول 

لو 2-، يبقى هي اللي مستفزة وماترجعش تزعل بقى


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههـ *كآلعآدة* مفيش فآيدة يآ آنجل *^_^

*


> وهى ممكن تسألك السؤال ده جر شكل لسببين
> 1- انها عارفه ان عينك زايغة وعايزة تتخانق معاك
> 2- او كنوع من انواع الدلع او الاستفزاز للهزار بس


*

آيوه كدآ قوليلهم يآ بنتى
* 
*إذآ عُرف آلسبب بطل آلعجب *





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مالحقناش نفرح...ماشي...
> 
> لو 1-، طب ما هي متجوزاه وعارفة كده م الاول
> 
> لو 2-، يبقى هي اللي مستفزة وماترجعش تزعل بقى



ده معنى كده بقا ان مفيش واحدة هتتجوز لان الحمد لله مفيش راجل عينه مش زايغة هتقولى بتعممى ده مش تعميم كل راجل تقريبا بيحب بعنيه وبيحب يشوف الجمال بس بتتفاوت بقا نسبة الزيغان من راجل للتانى وبيتفاوت كمان رد فعله لما يشوف الجمال 
واحد يشوف واحدة جميلة ويبصلها ومش يعلق 
وااحد ممكن يعلق او يعاكس 
وواحد بقا تالت ممكن يعمل بلاوى اكتر من كده 
انما فى النهاية على حد علمى مفيش راجل مش بيحب يشوف الجمال ويبص ويبحلق كمان :smile02

التانية ديه بقا بتبقا جر شكل هزار يعنى مش خناق


----------



## Critic (16 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه حاجات فيهم اوفر اوى يا مارسو مبتتقالش من اى حد عاقل ! (الا لو على سبيل الهزار وباين انه هزار مثلا)


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههـ *كآلعآدة* مفيش فآيدة يآ آنجل *^_^
> 
> ...



هههههه شوفتى ياسيكرت ؟ ادينا بنقولهم ومفيش فايدة بردو 
ربنا يعينا :t17::t17:


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ده معنى كده بقا ان مفيش واحدة هتتجوز لان الحمد لله مفيش راجل عينه مش زايغة هتقولى بتعممى ده مش تعميم كل راجل تقريبا بيحب بعنيه وبيحب يشوف الجمال بس بتتفاوت بقا نسبة الزيغان من راجل للتانى وبيتفاوت كمان رد فعله لما يشوف الجمال
> واحد يشوف واحدة جميلة ويبصلها ومش يعلق
> وااحد ممكن يعلق او يعاكس
> وواحد بقا تالت ممكن يعمل بلاوى اكتر من كده
> ...




بس اهو خلاص...ولو اني مش فاهم اوي معنى جملة بيحب بعينيه...
بس اه طبيعي اي راجل هيعجب بالجمال....وبعدين هو قاعد في امان الله وبيتفرج وخلاص....مش لازم تيجي تعكننه بقى وتقول له حلوة ولا لأ...طب ما يمكن حلوة بجد 

ماهو مش معقولة هاخزق عينيا لما اتجوز يعني برضو 

مانتو ارحموا شوية برضو 
اديكي قلتي كل الرجالة كده....ايه المشكلة بقى دي حاجة طبيعية 




Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههـ *كآلعآدة* مفيش فآيدة يآ آنجل *^_^
> 
> ...



ليه بس مفيش فايدة؟ انا قلت ايه غلط بس؟ 




Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه شوفتى ياسيكرت ؟ ادينا بنقولهم ومفيش فايدة بردو
> ربنا يعينا :t17::t17:



كل ده ومفيش فايدة   انتو ظلمة بقى بصراحة


حليها يا انجل....من ناحية بتقولي ان الراجل بيحب بعينيه ودايماً يعجب بالجمال...ومن ناحية تانية بتقولي ان مفيش فايدة وكلهم وحشين!!!


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انجل .. لو انتى فى مصر او بلد عربى رأيك كان هايبقى مختلف تماما

ومكنتش هاتتختلفى مع سيكرت نهائى ​


----------



## Critic (16 ديسمبر 2012)

> لتانية ديه بقا بتبقا جر شكل هزار يعنى مش خناق


بيتهيألك !
انا برضو كنت فاكر كدة
مرة فى حوار قديم , البنت بتقولى عاجبك مين من الممثلات , وانا مدى امان بقى , قولتلها "نور" , بس زودتها شوية من غير قصدك , قولتلها ده انا عندى كل صورها وشايفها قمة فى الجمال , بس كدة ! بعدها مكلمتنيش لفترة كبيرة !!!!


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بيتهيألك !
> انا برضو كنت فاكر كدة
> مرة فى حوار قديم , البنت بتقولى عاجبك مين من الممثلات , وانا مدى امان بقى , قولتلها "نور" , بس زودتها شوية من غير قصدك , قولتلها ده انا عندى كل صورها وشايفها قمة فى الجمال , بس كدة ! بعدها مكلمتنيش لفترة كبيرة !!!!



اه يا اخي مشكلة كبيرة فيا اني بادي الامان...قلة خبرة بقى...ماهو مفيش بنات لا في العيلة ولا الكلية!


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه شوفتى ياسيكرت ؟ ادينا بنقولهم ومفيش فايدة بردو
> ربنا يعينا :t17::t17:


*آللهم آمين* :smile01​


johnnie قال:


> ليه بس مفيش فايدة؟ انا قلت ايه غلط بس؟


مفيش فآيدهـ إن آنجل وأنآ نختلف للآخر .. *مش فيكـ إنت جونى *

ولو إن مفيش فآيدة فى آدم فى آلآخر يعنى 
​



marcelino قال:


> انجل .. لو انتى فى مصر او بلد عربى رأيك كان هايبقى مختلف تماما
> 
> ومكنتش هاتتختلفى مع سيكرت نهائى ​


أممممم* لآ على فكر**هـ دى مفيهآش شرقية ولآ غربية** ولآ** من آلمريخ حتى *
مفيش شخص فى آلدنيآ هيبقى مبسوط لو حس إن حبيبه معجب بحد تآني
أهآ ممكن آلغربيين يكونوآ منفتحين فى مشآعرهم أكتر
بس فى آلآخر هيضآيق بنسبة .. فعلى آلأقل يكتفى جنآبه إنه يعجب وهو سآكت مش لآزم يعبر كمآن :t17:


*وبعدين خلينآ نتخيل آلوضع معكوس*
أيه رأى أى شآب لو سمع حبيبته بتعبر عن إعجآبهآ بشكل أو أى صفة فى رجل تآنى ..*؟؟؟*



*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*وبعدين خلينآ نتخيل آلوضع معكوس*
أيه رأى أى شآب لو سمع حبيبته بتعبر عن إعجآبهآ بشكل أو أى صفة فى رجل تآنى ..*؟؟؟*

انتى كدا جبتى المفيد يا سيكرت اه بقا لو واحدة قالت قدام جوزها على ممثل حلو ولا مطرب بتلاقيه اتجنن وقلب بوزه شبرين ويقولك انتوا اصلا زوقكم وحش ههههههههههه*


*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا شخصيا ولا تفرق معايا

لانى عارف انها مُنجذبه للشكل الخارجى 

زى ما انا بنجذب لواحدة حلوة لمجرد انى شوفتها .. خارجى بردو 

مافيش داعى انى اتضايق و أحبكها 

زى واحدة استغربت اوى انى بحب تامر حسنى 

فاكره انى هبقى مش طايقه علشان البنات كلها هتموت عليه هههه

زى هيفاء كدة نادرا لما تلاقى بنت تحبها 

هتطلع واحدة دلوقتى تقولى انا بموت فى هيفا ههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبعدين خلينآ نتخيل آلوضع معكوس*
> أيه رأى أى شآب لو سمع حبيبته بتعبر عن إعجآبهآ بشكل أو أى صفة فى رجل تآنى ..*؟؟؟*
> 
> انتى كدا جبتى المفيد يا سيكرت اه بقا لو واحدة قالت قدام جوزها على ممثل حلو ولا مطرب بتلاقيه اتجنن وقلب بوزه شبرين ويقولك انتوا اصلا زوقكم وحش ههههههههههه*
> ...


ههههههـ فكرتينى بصآحبتى آللى خدتهآ آلجلآلة وهى بتتكلم عن حسن آلشآفعى 
*وخطيبهآ لغى آلخروجة بسببه *



*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا شخصيا ولا تفرق معايا
> 
> لانى عارف انها مُنجذبه للشكل الخارجى
> 
> ...


*يا سلام كتير من الرجالة بيضايقوا لما مراته او خطيبته تبدى اعجابها باى شخص تانى 
زى ما الستات بردوا بتضايق 
لا بقا انا بكره هيفا جدا جدا مش لانها حلوة زى ما بتقول لانها  اسم على مسمى ملهاش اغنية عدلة تتسمع 
مش هحبها علشان شكلها وانا مالى ومال شكلها انا عاوزة اسمع صوت *
*جتهم خيبة اللى بيحبوا تامر بيحبوه على ايه انا من الناس اللى بتكرهه جدا بقا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ فكرتينى بصآحبتى آللى خدتهآ آلجلآلة وهى بتتكلم عن حسن آلشآفعى
> *وخطيبهآ لغى آلخروجة بسببه *
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه جبتش حاجة من عندى اناااااااااا*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ولو إن تآمر مش مثل ينفع نتكلم عنه بس مآ علينآ 

أمممممم
يمكن إنت حآلة خآصة مآرسلينو
بس صدقنى *شبآب كتير بيتضآيقوآ*
خصوصاً لو دخلنآ فى آلجد شوية وبنت أعجبت بأخلآق أونجآح وآحد تآنى غير خطيبهآ
أو إتكلمت عن فلوسه مثلاً
آلحآجآت دى بتفرق لإن آلرجل بيقيم نفس نفسه بآلحآجآت دى أكتر
وآلجمآل مش عآمل مهم عندهـ " *خصوصاً كشرقيين فهو عآمل متدمر يعنى *" :smile02



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انجل .. لو انتى فى مصر او بلد عربى رأيك كان هايبقى مختلف تماما
> 
> ومكنتش هاتتختلفى مع سيكرت نهائى ​



مفتكرش يامارسلينو انها ليها علاقة بالمكان هى ليها علاقة بطريقة التفكير


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بيتهيألك !
> انا برضو كنت فاكر كدة
> مرة فى حوار قديم , البنت بتقولى عاجبك مين من الممثلات , وانا مدى امان بقى , قولتلها "نور" , بس زودتها شوية من غير قصدك , قولتلها ده انا عندى كل صورها وشايفها قمة فى الجمال , بس كدة ! بعدها مكلمتنيش لفترة كبيرة !!!!



عارف ايه غلطتك ؟ انك قولتلها انك بتشوفها قمة فى الجمال معنى كده انها على القمة طيب وحبيبتك ولا خطيبتك فين بقا ؟ المفروض ان حبيبتك او خطيبتك او مراتك تكون هى على القمة فى عينيك 
تخيل كده لو هى قالتلك انا شايفة جورج كلونى قمة فى الوسامة 

انما لو كنت عبرت عن رأيك فى جمال نور بأنك تقول انك شايفها جميلة وكده مفتكرش هيكون فيه مشكلة


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه

يا سلام عليك عبقري

ابقي نفذ النصايح دي بقي احسن تندم زيهم هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش هعلق على الجمل الاولانية عشان ميقولهاش غير راجل غتييييييييت و ليها ردود اغتت و يبقى هو اللى جابه لنفسه :shutup22:..
*



marcelino قال:


> + متناديش مراتك بأسامى دلع زى ذكيه او اى حاجه ليها علاقه بالمخ .. دايما بيفهموها غلط​



*الاهم كمان انك متدلعهاش بدلع كنت بتدلع بيه حبيبتك الاولانية ولا خطيبتك ولا بنت الجيران ولا صديقتك .. اسم دلع خاص بيها عشان لو فى يوم اكتشفت ان الاسم دة كنت بتقوله لغيرها صدقنى الموضوع مش هيعدى على خير ابدًا :bomb:*



> + متحاولش تاكل من غيرها وانت مستنيها فى الشارع .. مهما كانت اسبابك ولو كنت بتموت من الجوع​



*لا ممكن تاكل حاجة خفيفة و تاكل تانى معاها مش تقولها شبعت و كولى انتى اصلك اتأخرتى !! لكن لو اى حاجة خفيفة و هتكمل اكل معاها مفيش مشاكل 
*


marcelino قال:


> + لو مراتك قالتلك الممثله دى أمورة .. اوعى تقولها أيوة .. هتندم على كل كلمه تقولها .. قولها بس مش اجمل منك يا حبيبتى :shutup22:​



*مفيش مشاكل تقول انها حلوة .. المشاكل تبدأ من أول ما حضرتك تتغزل فى جمالها .. شوفى بيضة ازاى شوفى عنيها رسمتها ايه شايفة شعرها ناعم اوى دة شعر حصان .. واو جسمها مرسوم مفهوش غلطة .. فى الغالب لو خاطب هتسمع كلمتين حلوين و هتوريلك الوش الجبس بتاع اسبوع اما لو متجوز ففى الغالب هتنام على الكنبة :fun_oops: اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد :scenic:*


----------



## Critic (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> خيل كده لو هى قالتلك انا شايفة جورج كلونى قمة فى الوسامة


هقولها قشطة !!
ما هو كل اللى فاضل انى اغير من ممثل !!


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> هقولها قشطة !!
> ما هو كل اللى فاضل انى اغير من ممثل !!



هههههههههه اه ده مش اى ممثل ده جورج كلونى:t17:
وبعدين ادى اهو انت نفسك معجب بنور الممثلة لدرجة ان عندك كل صورها 

وبعدين كلامك مظبوط وده الى انا قولته فى الاول وانتو اللى مش عجبكو الكلام :fun_oops: قولت انا مش هغير من ممثلة لان مفيش مقارنة ولا منافسة بينى وبينها اصلا


----------



## Critic (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> بعدين كلامك مظبوط وده الى انا قولته فى الاول وانتو اللى مش عجبكو الكلام


مش معجبنيش بس انا حكتلك قصة واقعية تثبت ان فيه بنات فعلا بتغير من الممثلات , ومن اى حاجة انثى على فكرة !!


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> مش معجبنيش بس انا حكتلك قصة واقعية تثبت ان فيه بنات فعلا بتغير من الممثلات , ومن اى حاجة انثى على فكرة !!



اه عارفه ان فيه بنات كده زى ما فيه ولاد بردو بتغيير لما البنت تكلمه عن براد بيت ولا جورج كلونى او حتى تامر حسنى :fun_oops: 
وده انا انتقدته فى البنت وبردو فى الولد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> مش معجبنيش بس انا حكتلك قصة واقعية تثبت ان فيه بنات فعلا بتغير من الممثلات , ومن اى حاجة انثى على فكرة !!


 
عندك حق يا كريتك فعلا فى بنات بتغير من الممثلات  و اى واحده حلوه او مهتميه بنفسها و ملفته-- دى  واقع انا شوفته--
 بس بردوا شوفت الشاب او الراجل الى بيغير من الممثل و توصل إنه يقفل التلفزيون ههههههههههههههههه 
 يعنى الى من النوعيه دى موجود هنا و موجود هنا---


----------



## girgis2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بيتهيألك !
> انا برضو كنت فاكر كدة
> مرة فى حوار قديم , البنت بتقولى عاجبك مين من الممثلات , وانا مدى امان بقى , قولتلها "نور" , بس زودتها شوية من غير قصدك , قولتلها ده انا عندى كل صورها وشايفها قمة فى الجمال , بس كدة ! بعدها مكلمتنيش لفترة كبيرة !!!!



*
هههههههههههه

يا حول الله يارب !!

*​


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مفتكرش يامارسلينو انها ليها علاقة بالمكان هى ليها علاقة بطريقة التفكير




لو كدة يبقى ياريت كل البنات تفكر زيك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيش  مشاكل تقول انها حلوة .. المشاكل تبدأ من أول ما حضرتك تتغزل فى جمالها ..  شوفى بيضة ازاى شوفى عنيها رسمتها ايه شايفة شعرها ناعم اوى دة شعر حصان  .. واو جسمها مرسوم مفهوش غلطة .. فى الغالب لو خاطب هتسمع كلمتين حلوين و  هتوريلك الوش الجبس بتاع اسبوع اما لو متجوز ففى الغالب هتنام على الكنبة :fun_oops: اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد :scenic:
**ههههههههههه اه يا شقاوة ياريت تيجى على الكنبة بس 
ده مش بعيد ابعته لامه يونسها 
سنتين *:fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه اه ده مش اى ممثل ده جورج كلونى:t17:
> وبعدين ادى اهو انت نفسك معجب بنور الممثلة لدرجة ان عندك كل صورها
> 
> وبعدين كلامك مظبوط وده الى انا قولته فى الاول وانتو اللى مش عجبكو الكلام :fun_oops: قولت انا مش هغير من ممثلة لان مفيش مقارنة ولا منافسة بينى وبينها اصلا



انا لما اغير من ممثل او شخص مشهور يبقى انا بقل من نفسي 
ومن شخصيتى 

عادى .. الواحد يبقى تلقائى ومن جواه واثق من نفسه لما خطيبته تقوله الممثل الفلانى جميل اوى او وسيم يقولها اه فعلا
خصوصا الحاجه الفلانيه انا بحبها فيه جدا .. وهكذا 

هو هنا انا مش بارد  بس عارف كويس ان مافيش مجال للمقارنه او مجال للغيره من شخص مش موجود ماديا قدامنا ..

وبعدين فكره ان البنت تبقى شايفه جوزها او خطيبها او حبيبها ان مافيش زيه و باقى الرجاله مالهمش لازمه .. دى فكره سخيفه اوى وتقديس للراجل اللى معاها تبقي تستاهل اللى هايعمله فيها فيما بعد ..



​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا لما اغير من ممثل او شخص مشهور يبقى انا بقل من نفسي
> ومن شخصيتى
> 
> عادى .. الواحد يبقى تلقائى ومن جواه واثق من نفسه لما خطيبته تقوله الممثل الفلانى جميل اوى او وسيم يقولها اه فعلا
> ...



بالظبط هو ده اللى انا قولته مفيش وجه مقارنة او مجال للمقارنة اصلا بينى وبين واحدة موجودة بس على شاشة التلفزيون 

بالنسبة بقا للحبيب وانها شايفاه احسن واحد فى العالم ده مش معناه انها هتشوف باقى الرجالة وحشين بس انا اقصد انها تكون مكتفية بيه وهو كمان يكون مكتفى بيها بمعنى انه لما يشوف واحدة غيرها او هى تشوف واحد احلى منه شوية ميقولوش ياريتنى


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*مش عآرفة مين جآب سيرة مقآرنآت أو غيرة *..*!!!*
دى مفيش إختلآف على إنهآ عدم ثقة وكآن وآضح فى كلآمنآ *"* إللى هى موجودهـ عند بعض آلرجآل وآلبنآت *"*

 إختلآفنآ كآن على مرآعآهـ مشآعر آلآخر .. وإنه *" *غير مستحب *"* .. إلأ لو كآن كنوع من آلمشآكسة
*وبس كدآ*
 



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------

